# Ip address



## Kumr.amit10 (Nov 18, 2016)

How do you find the ip address of a computer on the same network
And how to hide own ip from other clients on the same  network....


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 4, 2016)

You can find your IP in cmd using ipconfig /ifconfig (Linux). To find other IPs you can use tools like nmap.
I dont think you can hide your local IP.To send you information via TCP/IP they need to know your IP address.


----------

